
Chain World Videogame Was Supposed to Be a Religion (2011) - Tekker
http://www.wired.com/2011/07/mf_chainworld/all/1
======
tigeba
SPOILER: Chain World is a copy of Minecraft on a USB drive.

~~~
stephengillie
How does nonsense like this get to HN's front page?

~~~
yzzxy
It's a social experiment involving technology. Pretty much directly in the
crosshairs of a lot of hacker news readers.

------
zacharycohn
I have a bootleg copy 3rd or 4th generation copy of Chainworld (two or three
people had it before me). I won't speak about what I've seen though.

I LOVE the idea of Chainworld. And the fact that it the chain splintered and
forked actually reflects religion - Christianity has many different forks.

------
jason_slack
Jason Rohrer is a good game designer. I admire is efforts to be unique. Also,
his minimalistic life style is something to admire. I feel like I am far to
possession oriented compared to him.

~~~
10098
I just feel bad for his kids.

~~~
copsarebastards
Why?

~~~
cbd1984
He "doesn't believe in" vaccines.

~~~
10098
also, why inflict your "quirkiness" on your kids by naming them random letter
combinations

~~~
dfxm12
At least names can be changed...

------
deepnet
Is there a recent md5 of the current state of chain world ?

I would like to see a diary of world events expressed as a blockchain - forks
and all.

Is this at least within Redstone's capabilities ?

In each world a cave where the veil grows thin and it is possible to pass
through the network to another world, on a different branch.

Easily managable with .git - once you know the way in.

Nodes can be distributed, via flashdrive, dead-drop or bitbucket.

A entire networked system of planets and moons with mineable blockchains.

You can't take my sky from me.

------
malkia
Not sure why I thought of singletons, it sounds a bit mouthful: Singleton-
Player Game.

------
cbd1984
He "doesn't believe in" vaccines. Keep that in mind.

------
cbd1984
Flagged for promoting an anti-vaxxer.

------
cbd1984
He "doesn't believe in" vaccines. Keep that in mind.

------
cbd1984
I feel conflicted about giving publicity to someone who "doesn't believe in"
vaccination.

~~~
chc
Why? Does this game have something to do with vaccination? Otherwise, he's not
really hurting anyone with it and seeking to punish him for his beliefs seems
kind of McCarthyist.

~~~
cbd1984
> Otherwise, he's not really hurting anyone with it

It's like not being comfortable about giving publicity to a racist, except
racism usually doesn't cause outbreaks of a vaccine-preventable disease at
Disneyland.

> and seeking to punish him for his beliefs seems kind of McCarthyist.

It's only McCarthyist if the government does it. Otherwise, it's people having
opinions and not being afraid to voice those opinions even if they get
negative feedback from their peers.

We both have opinions. We both voice them. The difference is, my opinions
aren't the kind that are keeping us from eradicating polio.

------
10098
This is the stupidest idea ever.

EDIT: I mean the game. It would be cool, if the rules were actually
enforceable, but they aren't. No one is actually able to prevent the player
from playing and dying as much as he likes, or creating replicas of the flash
drive posing as the real thing.

~~~
breadbox
Except of course that that would make it completely boring to play, so why
would you do that? This, I can't help feel, is kind of the point. It's the
part of the game that's encoded _socially_ rather than _algorithmically_ that
make it unique and interesting.

~~~
10098
> Except of course that that would make it completely boring to play

Yeah. Because that's what it is.

> It's the part of the game that's encoded socially rather than
> algorithmically that make it unique and interesting.

For board games maybe. This is a video game, a different medium, and it
doesn't work that way. The player can and will do anything the game program
allows them to do.

~~~
eru
Including enforcing their own challenges. Hey, there are people playing Mario
64 without using the A button (the jump button).

